# Quick question about Tattler Lids



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm putting up strawberry preserves today and using these lids for the first time. Do I heat the rubber ring in hot water?
Thanks!
karen in NE Indiana


----------



## Goldielocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes! heat the rings and lids. LOVE my tattler lids.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Thanks Goldielocks! I am exciting about giving them a try!


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

I tried mine for the first time last night. So excited! But I had an "uh oh" moment. Usually, I write the canning date right on the metal lid. Obviously, I'm not going to do that. How do people label their jars if they use the Tattlers?


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

I use those sticky colored dots to label all my canned goods.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I make labels and tape them on with packing tape. It leaves a gummy residue when you take it off, but it comes off in the wash. Grease pencil might write in them (and wash off)


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks for the ideas, folks.


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

Ball now has labels that dissolve when you wash them off. They seem nice. I have some here to try out.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

I bought several boxes of tattler lids to use this year for the first time but, I have not used them yet. I find myself worrying about them sealing good. I know it is just because I am not used to them. I am going to try them. Has anyone used them successfully?


----------



## hhhandyman (Apr 28, 2011)

Fffarmergirl and I canned 72 pints of chicken and broth yesterday using Tattler lids. We have about 11 dozen in use at this time and love them; some are on their 4th use. Need to order more, soon.


----------



## gracie88 (May 29, 2007)

> How do people label their jars if they use the Tattlers?


 You can use a sharpie on the jar. It scrubs off glass easier than stickers.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Fae said:


> I bought several boxes of tattler lids to use this year for the first time but, I have not used them yet. I find myself worrying about them sealing good. I know it is just because I am not used to them. I am going to try them. Has anyone used them successfully?


Fae, I used some this past week and they sealed beautifully! I am very impressed with them!
Karen in NE Indiana


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

What about using a sharpie and then using a magic eraser to wipe them off?


----------



## Candace (Jan 14, 2008)

I found a template for canning lids on TipNut.com. I print the name of the contents on one side and then on the back, it says the date and a reminder to please return the jar (for the ones that go to my kids). You print these on cardstock, cut them to match the lid size and secure by taking off the ring, lay the lable disk on top and then screw the lid back on top. I add cute graphics for the tops and they make nice gifts.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

You can also attach tags on the necks with elastic cord. I printed tags on card stock and laminated them for the things I make over an over. You can use a grease pencil or a removable dot sticker to add a new date to the laminated tag. Tags are also great if they have any special post-canning cooking instructions or allergy alerts, you can print those on the back. I found that a tag witha reinforced hole on a elasti-cord didn't rip or fall off as easily as taped instructions, but were easier than stickers to remove.

My only complaint with the Tattler lids is that they are plastic (although "good" plastic). I would be soooooo happy if they make a glass or ceramic version!


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

I love this brainstorming, and people have such great ideas. I've been canning juice and jam this week, and so far, my "clever" solution is to use a piece of masking/painter's tape on the jar (not the lid) with the name of the item ("straw jam") and the date (06/11).


----------



## Candace (Jan 14, 2008)

Fae,
I had never heard of these but bought a couple of boxes to try out. I was a bit nervous too. They just didn't look like they would work but I tried it anyway. I have to say I think they might even seal more tightly than the metal lids! Follow the directions exactly and you shouldn't have any trouble. Do note the caution against doing the usual writing on the lid though since it won't come off! LOL! 
die:


Fae said:


> I bought several boxes of tattler lids to use this year for the first time but, I have not used them yet. I find myself worrying about them sealing good. I know it is just because I am not used to them. I am going to try them. Has anyone used them successfully?


----------



## Ransom (Aug 10, 2011)

I have been using a grease pencil on my Tattler lids- wipes off well when washed but does not smear off with general handling.


----------



## Tammy1 (Aug 31, 2011)

Avery makes removable ID Labels. You can write on them or run them through a printer. They stay put but cleanly remove with out any problem. I've even re-stuck them with out a problem.

The Avery number is 6461. 300 labels to a box.


----------



## Candace (Jan 14, 2008)

I will have to check those out! Thanks Tammy. I have a series of labels saved that I found on tipnut.com. You print them out on cardstock, cut them to fit the top of the jar lic and then put the ring back on. It has the name of the canned item on the outside but on the back, it says when it was canned and a reminder to return my jar. Removeable would be nice too!


----------



## kenworth (Feb 12, 2011)

> #16 06/27/11, 08:31 AM
> majik Join Date: Feb 2005
> Location: Ontario, Canada
> Posts: 442
> ...


LOL. A few years ago I got into a batch of older jars I inherited from my mom. She had gotten some from her sister. The label on the outside of the jar was made from white "medical" tape that was commonly used years ago. The writing said _July, 1948 white cherries._


----------



## Candace (Jan 14, 2008)

kenworth, I wish there was a "like" button! Cute story


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

Kenworth, that reminds me....when we bought our place, we purchased from elderly friends and neighbours who had to move to town. The woman pretty much had to manage the move on her own, and she left some things behind. Alot of older canning jars, for example, m some Gems. But some of them (maybe 4 dozen?) have something in them. Maybe currants, grapes or blueberries? We've opened one and tried to figure it out - if only she had labelled them with medical tape! Anyway, they're all destined for the compost. I don't think they're as old as the 40's. 70's maybe?


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

Ransom said:


> I have been using a grease pencil on my Tattler lids- wipes off well when washed but does not smear off with general handling.


Thanks, that is just the info I was looking for. I have been using a sharpie on my metal lids and needed another method for the tattlers I bought.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I use a grease pen and write on the lid. Washes off easily. BTW, love my tattler lids.


----------

